# The 1:350 TOS bridge with a scale figure



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

To help visualize the scale and proportions. I finally got off my arse and searched for (and found!) my close-up rings. Need to re-shoot those hangar bay pix...

Here's Spock stepping out wearing his City on the Edge of Forever "toque," for which he has developed a most illogical fondness. Everybody seems to want to be a merchant seaman! If we ignore the "furniture" the overall size looks friendly to true 1:350 figures. The lift door seem like it would be a good fit. They'll want more comfy chairs...

The Paragrafix set will add some nice delicate detail.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

The figure really does add a sense of scale to the bridge (and the shuttle bay in your other post). Would love to see this with the bridge fully painted and populated with Starfleet's finest!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

TrekFX said:


> To help visualize the scale and proportions. I finally got off my arse and searched for (and found!) my close-up rings. Need to re-shoot those hangar bay pix...
> 
> Here's Spock stepping out wearing his City on the Edge of Forever "toque," for which he has developed a most illogical fondness. Everybody seems to want to be a merchant seaman! If we ignore the "furniture" the overall size looks friendly to true 1:350 figures. The lift door seem like it would be a good fit. They'll want more comfy chairs...
> 
> The Paragrafix set will add some nice delicate detail.


Wow. I hope the Paragrafix set will come painted, too. If I don't go the frosted route and decide to include a bridge, the included part is way beyond my skill set to detail properly. 


I'm thankfull though that R2 included the part though. I'm sure they did so with an eye towards giving a third party or scratchbuilder a basic platform piece to cut down and build on.

I can't believe they were able to include as much as they did for $120 bucks, and I think the standard kit is going for under $100.

Any links to the Paragrafix part?


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

I got a great set of prepainted 1:350 figures of ebay that are in some very trek colours I may use them on the bridge I still want Paulbo's set for the consoles and hand rail

here's the same set in the US 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/eduard-1-350-Aircraft-Carrier-Figures-painted-17503-/190757182690


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

and here is a very cheap uk one 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251197284745?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Here ya go, this'll send ya'll running for your reading glasses !

Not satisfied with the chunky details on the bridge I went all 'insane' on it....

The center console alone took four hours to construct! 

Come on.... all together now; *OMG !*


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Wow. I hope the Paragrafix set will come painted, too. If I don't go the frosted route and decide to include a bridge, the included part is way beyond my skill set to detail properly...
> 
> ...Any links to the Paragrafix part?


You've at least got to attempt to do the bridge! I bet it will come out fine ... and if it doesn't you can still go the frosted dome route.

I'm afraid they aren't prepainted - far too expensive to setup for and produce for the limited numbers that I sell.

With the PE you can pre-paint the railings, which are the only real tough part of the bridge to paint. The PE comes with decals for the main control panels.

Here are pictures of the PE set: http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=PGX165


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I think it would be neat if one could do a completely detailed bridge with crew figures and a frosted white dome mounted to the top of B-C deck housing but make the outer A deck hull ring removable from B-C deck so you could view the bridge. You could even add details for what was between the bridge walls and the hull, were there doors on the bridge besides the turbolift? If so, you could build a miniature head! Would be the best of both worlds that way.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Ductapeforever said:


> Here ya go, this'll send ya'll running for your reading glasses !
> 
> Not satisfied with the chunky details on the bridge I went all 'insane' on it....
> 
> ...


HOLY SMOKES!!! :freak: You're insane!!! :freak:

But, that is so completely cool!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

and somewhere someone is planning on putting lights on all the consoles and working displays...


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

The B/C deck (on mine at least) fits so well it almost doesn't need any fill at the seam. Begging to be a lift-off reveal feature! Good photos of the production-era 11-footer shows some pretty heavy weathering at that transition to the saucer, too, good camo to help hide any visible seam..


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> Here ya go, this'll send ya'll running for your reading glasses !
> 
> Not satisfied with the chunky details on the bridge I went all 'insane' on it....
> 
> ...


WOW! Very cool indeed!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Holy crow! How did I miss your bridge??? Excellent!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I snuck it in on ya Paul ! LOL ! I cut out the floor in the Bridge insert, shaved down the railings to deck level , enhanced the alcove and viewscreen areas , will add new chairs and pedestals , railings, raise the level of the overhead viewscreens , replace the floor and center console. Paint and use the kit decals as normal.

.....in short I have too much time on my hands , or I'm aluminum hat wearing certifiably insane !


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Ductapeforever said:


> .....in short I have too much time on my hands , or I'm aluminum hat wearing certifiably insane !


Hmmm.... 




Seriously though. That's some fine work. This is gonna look amazing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> I snuck it in on ya Paul ! LOL ! I cut out the floor in the Bridge insert, shaved down the railings to deck level , enhanced the alcove and viewscreen areas , will add new chairs and pedestals , railings, raise the level of the overhead viewscreens , replace the floor and center console. Paint and use the kit decals as normal.
> 
> .....in short I have too much time on my hands , or I'm aluminum hat wearing certifiably insane !


Ahhhh! A man after my own heart! This should be marvelous!


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Ductapeforever said:


> Here ya go, this'll send ya'll running for your reading glasses !
> 
> Not satisfied with the chunky details on the bridge I went all 'insane' on it....
> 
> ...


I.... uh... we need an "bow in adoration" emoticon.

Now paint it.:devil:


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ductapeforever said:


> Here ya go, this'll send ya'll running for your reading glasses !
> 
> Not satisfied with the chunky details on the bridge I went all 'insane' on it....
> 
> ...



ummmm, yeah OMG. :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Here ya go, this'll send ya'll running for your reading glasses !
> 
> Not satisfied with the chunky details on the bridge I went all 'insane' on it....
> 
> ...


*OMG!!!* is that a double click of the old bar being raised a notch or three...

Herb youare the man. I have not even taken a piece from the sprue yet. I'm waiting till all the extras turn up. Not to mention watching what others do for a bit of inspiration


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank Alec,


See what retirement brings, idle hands ,idle minds , insane ideas ! The Bridge is just the begining...and I'm not talking the Shuttle Bay.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> Here ya go, this'll send ya'll running for your reading glasses !
> 
> Not satisfied with the chunky details on the bridge I went all 'insane' on it....
> 
> ...


Jimminy christmas, wow.
Thats cool.
Did you motorize Sulu's viewer so it will pop up?


JeffG where is your shot of the refit arboretum with the 1/350 scale person holding a 'to scale' 1/350 refit model?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

OMG Duct!! 

I didn't go quite as nuts, but I made my own 2nd pilot decals for the view screens.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*chairs*

I had a heck of the time just painting the chairs, they look horrible, , the work you guys are doing you should be doing heart surgery. I just not any where close to doing that kind of detail work, BRAVO !!


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

John P said:


> OMG Duct!!
> 
> I didn't go quite as nuts, but I made my own 2nd pilot decals for the view screens.


Do I see Mr. Gumby in there? 

Seriously, that looks very cool.


----------



## taipan (Aug 1, 2010)

Ductapeforever said:


> Here ya go, this'll send ya'll running for your reading glasses !
> 
> Not satisfied with the chunky details on the bridge I went all 'insane' on it....
> 
> ...


OK "OMG!!!"
my fingers ache just looking at that, many hats off to you!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Thanks to everyone for the great eye candy!

Buc


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

....more progress.

Need to install last set of railings , and crew chairs. Installed Photon Launchers and opened the hatch over the Physics Lab, this has a yellow tinted acrylic cover.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Here it is, just needs paint. The piece count settled in at 37. The floor will go in after paint.

These are the only parts of my kit I have to work on. My friend Mark has the rest at his house in storage so I won't get my paws on it until I have purchased all the assessories and light kit. 

You see I'm a Registered Kit Molester and I'm court ordered to remain 100 feet from any Hobby store. (It's a mental disorder as evidenced by these photos.) :drunk:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

HUMPH! It's not good unless you make the Captain's chair swivel. 

Seriously, fantastic work!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Steve H said:


> HUMPH! It's not good unless you make the Captain's chair swivel.
> 
> Seriously, fantastic work!




Hey!!!!!!!! Great Idea! I CAN do that by mounting the chair on a shaft through the pedestle.....Hmmmm.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes, *OMG! *DuctApeForever! Great job!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> Hey!!!!!!!! Great Idea! I CAN do that by mounting the chair on a shaft through the pedestle.....Hmmmm.


Your quite mad you know! 

But wow! I am amazed!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> Here it is, just needs paint. The piece count settled in at 37. The floor will go in after paint.
> 
> These are the only parts of my kit I have to work on. My friend Mark has the rest at his house in storage so I won't get my paws on it until I have purchased all the assessories and light kit.
> 
> You see I'm a Registered Kit Molester and I'm court ordered to remain 100 feet from any Hobby store. (It's a mental disorder as evidenced by these photos.) :drunk:



Mind . . . crippled . . . and . . . stunned . . . by . . . awesomeness . . . :freak:


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

That is some Cool Stuff you guys are doing!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

mach7 said:


> Your quite mad you know!
> 
> But wow! I am amazed!


Indeed, mad as a hatter.

Yet, such madness should, nay, MUST be praised, for without the examples shown we would all be lesser beings and have no goals to strive for.

Or something like that.


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

A true modeler would make that Captain's Chair not only swivel, but it would self-return to center.

I'm not a true modeler...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

CaptCBoard said:


> A true modeler would make that Captain's Chair not only swivel, but it would self-return to center.
> 
> I'm not a true modeler...




Neither am I, although I DID INDEED make it swivel , after I scratch built a new chair. Now lets see if I have any chops painting something so tiny ! Don't worry, I'll post...success...or fail !

Dr. Sprue


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

TrekFX said:


> To help visualize the scale and proportions. I finally got off my arse and searched for (and found!) my close-up rings. Need to re-shoot those hangar bay pix...
> 
> Here's Spock stepping out wearing his City on the Edge of Forever "toque," for which he has developed a most illogical fondness. Everybody seems to want to be a merchant seaman! If we ignore the "furniture" the overall size looks friendly to true 1:350 figures. The lift door seem like it would be a good fit. They'll want more comfy chairs...
> 
> The Paragrafix set will add some nice delicate detail.


Have you thought of trying to get a few 1:400 scale figures?

Frank2056 kindly posted some pics of a few next to 1:350th scale figures in your shuttlebay thread, and it looks to me like they might fit better on the bridge as well.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

I mentioned over in that thread that the overall dimensions scale well, but the furniture may be a bit smaller. I'll need to look closer at some point.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

I just bought a 1:350 Type 45 Destroyer with a nicely detailed bridge and captains chair


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I think I'll be skipping the bridge, for the sake of my tenuous grip on reality....


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Captain April said:


> I think I'll be skipping the bridge, for the sake of my tenuous grip on reality....


"this isn't reality, this is fantasy"


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome looking detailing, no doubt!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

You have to be crazy to attempt something as tiny as this. 
I should know, I once built a 1/350 scale spiral staircase for my wee Seaview.
I won't even mention the two 1/500 basketball hoops with nets for the Leif Ericson! 
OOps... guess I did...

Anyway, nice work on this!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Steve H said:


> HUMPH! It's not good unless you make the Captain's chair swivel.
> 
> Seriously, fantastic work!



Hahahaha! :thumbsup:

That really is impressive work.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Steve H said:


> and somewhere someone is planning on putting lights on all the consoles and working displays...


That would be me..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ductapeforever said:


> Hey!!!!!!!! Great Idea! I CAN do that by mounting the chair on a shaft through the pedestle.....Hmmmm.



Kirk swivels his chair hard to right with his tense gaze still on the screen, "Hard to starboard, Mr. Sulu!", he commands.


----------



## philp (Jul 20, 2004)

Some great stuff guys but if I go anywhere near this far, I will invest in some of the scale figures by L'arsenal or Tamiya or even Fujimi make for ship kits. Just something about a PE person that doesn't work for me.

<McCoy voice on>He's flat, Jim.</McCoy voice>


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

philp said:


> Some great stuff guys but if I go anywhere near this far, I will invest in some of the scale figures by L'arsenal or Tamiya or even Fujimi make for ship kits. Just something about a PE person that doesn't work for me.
> 
> <McCoy voice on>He's flat, Jim.</McCoy voice>


Yeah, they're fine looking thru a window at them, but looking DOWN on them on the bridge kinda kills the illusion. :lol:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

It's what happens when the inertial dampeners fail.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

John P said:


> Yeah, they're fine looking thru a window at them, but looking DOWN on them on the bridge kinda kills the illusion. :lol:


Just make them all unconscious laying on the floor, which could be screen accurate even in the 2nd pilot version...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Or you could replace them all with the mutii-sided Kelvan cubes.

http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/angelinehawkes/9851132/130332/300.jpg


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Trekkriffic said:


> Or you could replace them all with the mutii-sided Kelvan cubes.
> 
> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/angelinehawkes/9851132/130332/300.jpg


Haaaaahahahahaah! Evil! 

Or how about the "just some uniforms and powder!!" effect, wasn't that Miri's planet? I'm lazy today, not gonna dive for the Concordance.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

"The Omega Glory".


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

(Kirk)

So, I'm...Gumby...dammit!

(Bones)

Well, Jim... 

You're flat and that's that!

(bridge crew laughter, cut to ext Enterprise pull-away & end credits)


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

TrekFX said:


> (Kirk)
> 
> So, I'm...Gumby...dammit!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------

